# Abu Dhabi Golf



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to be coming to Abu Dhabi to work within the next month. I will spend the first 3 months without my family and potentially plenty of time on my hands. I consider this a great excuse to play as much golf as possible. Is anyone aware of any friendly societies that would welcome a new member or anyone fancies a few rounds??? Any golf information would be greatly received thanks. I think the wife would prefer me to be asking the forum on the best places to live, but I think I will prioritise the golf first.


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

Woody1 said:


> I am going to be coming to Abu Dhabi to work within the next month. I will spend the first 3 months without my family and potentially plenty of time on my hands. I consider this a great excuse to play as much golf as possible. Is anyone aware of any friendly societies that would welcome a new member or anyone fancies a few rounds??? Any golf information would be greatly received thanks. I think the wife would prefer me to be asking the forum on the best places to live, but I think I will prioritise the golf first.


Abu Dhabi golf club in the city is good. Reasonably priced and in the city. 
There are better courses in yas and off island. I like Abu Dhabi golf club for the driving range, since its 5 mins from my home.


----------



## chucktownmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Do any of those places offer lesson's


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

chucktownmo said:


> Do any of those places offer lesson's


I know Abu Dhabi golf club in the city do offer lessons


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.
I am also interested in taking lessons and practicing as much as I can!
I am in two minds wether to join a club or just pay to play. One of the reasons I feel I should join a club is because I would be able to use the practice facilities etc. Is the driving range expensive and does it have a putting green, chipping green etc?


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

I know the driving range is 20 dirham for a bucket ball, and you dont need membership
if you have membership (single person is 6000 dirhams a year from memory) its only 10 dirhams a bucket of balls. The also have a putting and chipping practice green which can be used free of charge.

I would advise pay to play on the course once or twice and see if its to your liking before committing to it full time membership.

The practice facilities are amazing value for the quality they are.


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

It sounds perfect mate, if I can go to the range and hit balls, have a few chips/putts and pay for the odd round, it sounds perfect!

20 Dirhams is cheaper than my local driving range in the UK!

I will definitely play a few courses before committing to a club.


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

best of luck. I might see you out there.
Although im more of a cricket fan.


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

I play at the City course, its the best value grass course in AD. if you wanted to join one of the others like Yas, the national or Sadiyat its around 30K/year. If you want a game drop me a pm when you are over and I will let you know when a group of us play.


----------

